# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Z-liikennettä yms.

## Rattivaunu

Näin nukkumaanmenoajan kunniaksi laitan näytille Z-junien ja sen toimintaympäristöön liittyviä kuvia. Kyseessä oli samalla ensimmäinen päivä, kun oikoradalla liikennöitiin uusien aikataulujen mukaisesti. Erilaisia erikoisjunia yms. toki oli liikkunut jo aiemmin.

----------

